# Plowing with lifted dodge?



## Jread (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. I have a 2006 ram 2500 6in lift with 37in tires. I got a new blizzard plow and want to know where I can get frame drop brackets or if u guys know anyone who can make them? I tried boonman on this site but no response. I'm not losing the lift or the tires so I really need to come up with something. It's really too bad a company does not make these I think they would be good sellers. Any info would be a great help, thanks in advance


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Go to this thread, and look at post #26.

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/snow-plow-trucks-t307844p2.html

Dude has a lifted dodge and has the drop brackets.. Maybe he can tell you where ...


----------



## Jread (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, i'll try see what he says. That site won't let's u send messages to members even after u register. Ill try posting in that forum, thanks again


----------

